# George Lucas Planning a New "Star Wars" Trilogy



## Bart (Oct 23, 2010)

The Sequel Trilogy to be more precise :3

Apparently these films could be set as far as 100 years or 1,000 years after the events of Return of the Jedi. I'm a huge Star Wars fan, and would welcome Episode 7, 8 and 9, but only if they're done perfectly, possibly with Lucas having the same role he did in Empire Strikes Back.



> IESB has learned that as soon as George Lucas converts his "Star Wars" movies to 3D and re-releases them in theaters, he will shift his focus on bringing a completely new trilogy to the big screen.
> 
> The goal is to re-release "Episode I: The Phantom Menace" in 3D in 2012 and be done with the entire saga by around 2017. Within two years after that, the first installment in the new trilogy will be released.
> 
> ...



What do you think?


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 23, 2010)

Sounds good, don't let us down lucas


----------



## Bart (Oct 23, 2010)

Yeah ^

In the OT he pretty much came up with the story and produced it with others, so hopefully he'll do that instead so to let others direct and come up with the screenplay, as that could be something really special tbh.


----------



## Ishamael (Oct 23, 2010)

Hopefully this trilogy will be better then the prequels. I really hope Lucas has learned from his mistakes and realized what made the original three so great. I wonder if these films will effect EUs canon? 

The wait is gonna be killer, 2019 is so far away and I'll almost be in my 30s.


----------



## Kuromaku (Oct 23, 2010)

Holy shit.  Question, will Lucas still be in good enough health by that time?

Second question, will he actually have someone look over his scripts before they start filming?

Third question, will he act as a producer and let someone else direct?

Still, I find it hilarious that bringing balance to the force only served to hold back the Sith temporarily, at least according to the EU.  Maybe Kishimoto will do the same with Naruto and world peace.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 23, 2010)

Well the Star Wars universe is ripe for storytelling but I hope this old goat doesn't touch it.



> Still, I find it hilarious that bringing balance to the force only served to hold back the Sith temporarily, at least according to the EU.



In our little world peace is impossible, we're talking about multiple species and planets here.


----------



## Amuro (Oct 23, 2010)

Im more suprised that he thinks enough people will pay to see the prequels again at an inflated price that he'll be able to finance this


----------



## Gunners (Oct 23, 2010)

Hagi said:


> Im more suprised that he thinks enough people will pay to see the prequels again at an inflated price that he'll be able to finance this



I'm pretty sure it will sell.


----------



## ღMomoღ (Oct 23, 2010)

hmm ı think ıt will be good 
ı am really excited about it now


----------



## Time Expired (Oct 23, 2010)

Bart said:


> The Sequel Trilogy to be more precise :3
> 
> Apparently these films could be set as far as 100 years or 1,000 years after the events of Return of the Jedi. I'm a huge Star Wars fan, and would welcome Episode 7, 8 and 9, but only if they're done perfectly, *possibly with Lucas having the same role he did in Empire Strikes Back.*
> 
> ...



Exacta - if not then flush it.


----------



## Irishwonder (Oct 23, 2010)

Wouldn't it be better for him to use the actors from the original trilogy and introduce a young adult version of Jaina, Jacen, and that whole lot?


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Oct 23, 2010)

As long as he doesn't write the script unsupervised, it could work, i guess.


----------



## KazeYama (Oct 23, 2010)

Sounds like total BS to me. Lucas has washed his hands of making Star Wars films and with the live action and clone wars on his plate as well as his other films he won't have time to mess around with making films. If it does happen I wouldn't mind if they go either way before or way after the current films cause Lucas has said the Skywalker storyline is done about a thousand times. 

It could end up where Lucas pens the story and gets other directors to handle it but that wouldn't be Star Wars to me. At this point I would rather they not make anymore films simply to preserve the integrity of the already existing ones. I can just imagine J.J. Abrams or John Favreau directing Star Wars 7,8,9 and turning them into trash.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 23, 2010)

KazeYama said:


> *It could end up where Lucas pens the story and gets other directors to handle it but that wouldn't be Star Wars to me.* At this point I would rather they not make anymore films simply to preserve the integrity of the already existing ones. I can just imagine J.J. Abrams or John Favreau directing Star Wars 7,8,9 and turning them into trash.



Empire Strikes Back say's what?


----------



## KazeYama (Oct 23, 2010)

That wasn't what I meant, for Empire he was still directly involved and very much a part of the production. If he makes new movies 10 years from now he is likely going to be retired or near retirement and won't want to worry about being on set and having a direct hand in it. The franchise is getting diluted away from the original vision and I don't want to see it turn from an Epic 6 Film Saga into something where they just start making generic action films every year with random directors and writers just to cash in. 

I'm just imagining how some franchises turned shitty like Batman, Superman, Star Trek etc.


----------



## Yakuza (Oct 23, 2010)

2019? By then half the members of this thread will suffer from prostate cancer.

Its too far in the future to even begin anticipating, but as long as it is done right, then its always welcome.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Oct 23, 2010)

George Lucas

fantastic imagination

average directing abilities

crappy writing skills

If he ever does this he needs to create the concept but hand over the writing and directing to somebody else


----------



## Gunners (Oct 23, 2010)

Yakuza said:


> 2019? By then half the members of this thread will suffer from prostate cancer.
> 
> Its too far in the future to even begin anticipating, but as long as it is done right, then its always welcome.



Most people will be in their mid twenties to early thirties. Last I checked its not common for people to get prostate cancer that early in life.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 23, 2010)

EU is fucked.


----------



## Byakuya (Oct 23, 2010)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> Sounds good, don't let us down lucas



rofl


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 23, 2010)

Hagi said:


> Im more suprised that he thinks enough people will pay to see the prequels again at an inflated price that he'll be able to finance this



Me, my, friends, and allot of people i know will

u underestimate the prequels popularity

as for more movies

i'll believe it when i see a trailer,


----------



## Just Blaze (Oct 23, 2010)

It's fake.  Thank god...


----------



## Wesley (Oct 23, 2010)

Scary Movie Guy said:


> EU is fucked.



Why?  That comic book series with Cade is only a couple centuries after the OT.

What I'm worried about is that they'll introduce a bunch of new technologies.  Like every ship is a Death Star.  They don't use hyperspace anymore.  Rather than freighters, they use teleporters.  Blasters are no longer the weapon of choice.  Etc. Etc. Etc.

I like Star Wars because it's been more or less static for thousands and thousands of years with progress being nearly non-existent and any new developement is an industrial project, rather than R&D.  Sometimes tech is lost, only to be rediscovered.

My point is that I hope they don't put emphasis on conveying the fact that it's set in the future by trying to make it...futuristic.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Oct 23, 2010)

MONEY FOR THE MONEY GOD!


----------



## Legend (Oct 24, 2010)

I want this


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 24, 2010)

KotOR movie please. and no George.


----------



## SageMaster (Oct 24, 2010)

Is this really true?


----------



## Platinum (Oct 24, 2010)

I would prefer something set in the Old Republic than in the future.

That era is ripe for exploration.


----------



## Bart (Oct 24, 2010)

Scary Movie Guy said:


> EU is fucked.



One of the first things which sprang to mind tbh :3

Unless EU just turns out to be a sort of alternate universe.


----------



## Corran (Oct 24, 2010)

EU got fucked when episodes 1-3 came out


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 24, 2010)

After all these years, I still can't over the decision to explain the Force via midichlorians.


----------



## Han Solo (Oct 24, 2010)

Just make the sequel movies out of the Thrawn Trilogy. Best thing he could do really.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 24, 2010)

Han Solo said:


> Just make the sequel movies out of the Thrawn Trilogy. Best thing he could do really.



This...so much this


----------



## Time Expired (Oct 24, 2010)

Han Solo said:


> Just make the sequel movies out of the Thrawn Trilogy. Best thing he could do really.



It's entirely too practical for him to utilize the amazing stories that've already been written - despite the fact that he likely had to approve the overall plot before Zhan and/or any other participating writer fleshed them out.


----------



## Roy (Oct 24, 2010)

> The new films will be financed by the profits from the 3D re-releases


So basically, if you want a new trilogy, you betta get chur ass to the theater.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 24, 2010)

Dom Cobb said:


> So basically, if you want a new trilogy, you betta get chur ass to the theater.



Oh well fuck that shit then. I'm not paying 12-14 dollars to go see Phantom Menace and Attack of the Clones again


----------



## Hatifnatten (Oct 24, 2010)




----------



## Time Expired (Oct 24, 2010)

.


----------



## Wesley (Oct 24, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> Oh well fuck that shit then. I'm not paying 12-14 dollars to go see Phantom Menace and Attack of the Clones again



I might go see them in theaters again, but not if they're in 3D.  3D is just a waste of money.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 24, 2010)

3 new films?  I suppose this isn't totally surprising news.  The Star Wars Universe is incredibly vast.  And let's face it, it's a universe that a lot of people are still really interested in.  Force Unleashed 2 comes out this week and it will definitely sell well.  The Clone Wars has been a big hit on CN.

I am more disturbed that Lucas plans to release the other six films in 3D.  For the love of god... why?


----------



## Slice (Oct 24, 2010)

Dom Cobb said:


> So basically, if you want a new trilogy, you betta get chur ass to the theater.



So all we have to do to stop this is not go and watch a bad movie again? Sounds fair to me!


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Oct 24, 2010)

I wouldn't trust Lucas with the Thrawn Trilogy. It's a good, well-written story. He has proven he can't handle those.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 24, 2010)

Someone, somewhere.. is jerking off to the fact that Lucas is feeding the Nerd Troll.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 24, 2010)

Han Solo said:


> Just make the sequel movies out of the Thrawn Trilogy. Best thing he could do really.



A new cast would be needed. The OT cast are unfortunately too old.

But damn, film adaptations -- GOOD ones -- of the Thrawn Trilogy would be great.


----------



## Just Blaze (Oct 24, 2010)

To prevent further bitchin' on this thread, the rumor has been denied by Lucasfilm.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 24, 2010)

I don't understand why more movies haven't been made. It's easy money and it isn't exactly hard to get right.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 24, 2010)

Just Blaze said:


> To prevent further bitchin' on this thread, the rumor has been denied by Lucasfilm.



Whew!

Alrighty then.


----------



## Corran (Oct 24, 2010)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> I wouldn't trust Lucas with the Thrawn Trilogy. It's a good, well-written story. He has proven he can't handle those.



Lucas ignores ALL EU material so there would be no way Thrawn trilogy would be made.
But I always thought the Thrawn trilogy would be best suited to a long running tv show since there is a lot of content in the books. Hopefully when Lucas dies they can do it but I know they won't because Lucas has put safegaurds in place to make sure no one else touches Star Wars except him


----------



## Es (Oct 24, 2010)

Corran said:


> Lucas ignores ALL EU material so there would be no way Thrawn trilogy would be made.
> But I always thought the Thrawn trilogy would be best suited to a long running tv show since there is a lot of content in the books. Hopefully when Lucas dies they can do it but I know they won't because Lucas has put safegaurds in place to make sure no one else touches Star Wars except him


That's not exactly true, Lucas sometimes helps work on EU Projects like Shadows of the Empire and the Force Unleashed, and I also heard he enjoyed Dark Empire, and back on topic they aren't going to come out with the movies anyways.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Oct 24, 2010)

A new star wars trilogy should be freaking great.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 25, 2010)

Hope he's lives to a long, healthy life.

But Great Buddha why are so many people hung up on the prequel trilogy?!  It was great.


----------



## Wesley (Oct 25, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Hope he's lives to a long, healthy life.
> 
> But Great Buddha why are so many people hung up on the prequel trilogy?!  It was great.



Yeah, it was.  I actually liked every film.  Even Jar Jar doesn't bother me.


----------



## Corran (Oct 25, 2010)

Es said:


> That's not exactly true, Lucas sometimes helps work on EU Projects like Shadows of the Empire and the Force Unleashed, and I also heard he enjoyed Dark Empire, and back on topic they aren't going to come out with the movies anyways.



He usually gets involved with books if they have a tie in to a game or something that can be mass market. Otherwise he has said himself he doesn't read them and has no interest in reading them.


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 25, 2010)

it would actually be better to make the old republic stories into movies, but at least they won't be ruined by bad directing.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 25, 2010)

hope so i like star wars and i hope they are as good as the originals. but i do wish it would have been about the old republic instead but it is all good.


----------



## Kuromaku (Oct 26, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Hope he's lives to a long, healthy life.
> 
> But Great Buddha why are so many people hung up on the prequel trilogy?!  It was great.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ICSNhMSaVgk[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WWaLxFIVX1s[/YOUTUBE]

Combine this with the lack of good performances barring Samuel L. Jackson and Ian McDiarmid, as well as a dearth of memorable characters next to the OT, and you got yourself a very disappointing trilogy (I personally liked the second half of ROTS though).

Only things that were superb (that I can think of right now) were John Williams' music (natch), the fight scenes, and the SFX.


----------



## Irishwonder (Oct 26, 2010)

I'd still like to see a trilogy set in a time that fits the original casts age.  That's why they should introduce the Solo twins and allow them to carry any further story while having Luke, Leia and Han as supporting characters.


----------



## Ankoma (Oct 26, 2010)

Sweet. Looking forward to it if it turns out to be true.


----------



## Judecious (Oct 27, 2010)

I hope he does this


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 27, 2010)

I want Mandoloreans wielding lightsabers plz.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Oct 27, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Hope he's lives to a long, healthy life.
> 
> But Great Buddha why are so many people hung up on the prequel trilogy?!  It was great.


Trolling or sky high level idiocy? In this day and age who knows, one always hide behind the other.


----------



## isanon (Oct 27, 2010)

MARA !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Potential (Oct 27, 2010)

I'll be what..? 28 by then...... Wake me up in 8 years and i'll see if I'm still interested...


----------



## Sanity Check (Oct 29, 2010)

Get that guy who prevented Lucas from making Han Solo into a fish, in his original draft, and we're good.


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Oct 29, 2010)

No. Just no. If Lucas is really going to do another Star Wars, then I'll be greatly disappointed. The story end with Episode VI, the force is in balance, that's it. THE END.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Oct 29, 2010)

We need Darth Bane movies, NAO!


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 29, 2010)

Kuromaku said:


> E]
> 
> Combine this with the lack of good performances barring Samuel L. Jackson and Ian McDiarmid, as well as a dearth of memorable characters next to the OT, and you got yourself a very disappointing trilogy (I personally liked the second half of ROTS though)..



are u really gonna piss on Natalie Portman Ewan MCgregor, Frank OZ, Christopher Lee, Temuera Morrison, Ray Park and Liam Neeson?

Really?

 for shame

Every one has there own opinion but me and my brothers would take the prequels over the OT any day


----------



## PewPewSoulEater (Oct 29, 2010)

Gunners said:


> I'm pretty sure it will sell.



Lmao your pretty sure? I think its safe to be pretty damn sure.


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 30, 2010)

Will they be based on comic books,or else...?


----------

